# J'ai souffert, j'ai souri



## Galibane

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider à traduire en latin la phrase "j'ai souffert, j'ai souri" s'il vous plait ?

Souffrir plutôt dans le sens "endurer" que douleur physique. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_sustuli renidui_

The unprefixed _tuli_ sounds more poetic:
_
tuli renidui_

Welcome, Galibane. For a discussion, I'd prefer English, German or Latin.


----------



## Galibane

Merci à toi schimmelreiter 

Tu es sûr pour renidui ? Ça vient de quel verbe ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_renidere_ _+ dative_ - to smile at/upon 

_Fortuna mihi renidet.  _Fortuna/La fortune me sourit.


Hope it helps. My Latin is better than my French, I hope.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!

Schimmelreiter's proposed _renidui_ has the disadvantage that, as he himself indicates (# 4), it demands an indirect object.

I would rather suggest [_sur_]_risi__._ Also, while _tuli_ can certainly carry the sense of _j'ai souffert_, one might equally think of _passus_ [_sum_].

Σ


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Lewis doesn't necessarily demand an object for _renidere_: _To beam with joy, be glad, smile: homo renidens

_I'd rather not say _ridere _since this is more on the _laughing_ side. But _surridere_, as literally sub-dued laughing, is perfect.

I thought of _pati_ but isn't this more on the _suffering_ side? Galibane wrote _dans le sens "endurer"_. So I also thought of _durare _​by the way.


PS
Interestingly, Lewis, in the above entry, gives _renīdeō —, —, ēre _but another Lewis entry has no such limitation, neither has Georges.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Passus sum sed subrisi/leuiter risi.


----------



## fdb

Etymologically, souffrir is sufferre, even if the Latin is closer in meaning to soutenir. Still, I think “sustuli subrisi” has the advantage of assonance.


----------

